# Mass of tiny Worms?



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

So in my soaking dish there's this stuff that liked like slime mold at first but after a closer look its worms... Hundreds of them. Too small to picture with my camera, but there's enough to get the mass on video. 

<a href=http://s1081.photobucket.com/albums/j347/Fictional_Lily/Pets/Dart%20Frogs/?action=view&current=VIDEO0029.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1081.photobucket.com/albums/j347/Fictional_Lily/Pets/Dart%20Frogs/VIDEO0029.mp4 border=0 alt=incredible_upload_></a>. 

Should I be worried? Should I just dump it? They kinda look like the worms in my spring cultures.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Try this?


http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../Fictional_Lily/Pets/Dart Frogs/VIDEO0029.mp4

Or. 

http://s1081.photobucket.com/albums...Dart Frogs/?action=view&current=VIDEO0029.mp4 

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone? Should I start planning on nuking my viv?

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It was really hard for me to see them, but, I could see movement in the dish. Could you pull some out and take a still shot of them?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't nuke the vivarium. Probably nothing more than harmless free living nematodes. If you want to make sure that there isn't anything wrong, simply get a few fecal checks on the frogs. If they have lungworms, then at least some of those could be the free living form of the parasite.... 

Ed


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll try and get some pics they are so tiny though.


----------

